# Most inexpensive online company



## Visibility (Mar 1, 2007)

I need some more T-shirts, and hoodies for my company. Last time I went local and was not pleased with the price, online there are too many choices. Whats the most inexpensive yet reliable site around for my needs? [email protected]


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

I hope we can help you. Read the PM I sent you.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

PM didn't work... 

Hey I was hoping that I could help you with t-shirts & hooded sweats for your business. 

Just let me know more info...

- # of shirts needed
- # of hoodies needed
- # of colors in designs
- your deadline
- etc.

And I will help you out.

You could also use our online "Exact Quote" form to get an exact quote for your order. http://pw-apparel.com/pricing.html


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

are you looking for screen printing, dtg, or...???


----------



## Visibility (Mar 1, 2007)

screenprinting. I've done DTG before and it fades too fast.


----------

